# Bolt after included year



## sm4llz (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi everybody. I have 2 Bolts and 2 mini's currently. My first Bolt (1TB) has lifetime service and my second Bolt (500GB) was using the included year of service.

The 500GB Bolt's included year of service ends 1/1/17. Since I am only using it to watch recordings from the 1TB Bolt and to stream 4k netflix, what happens if I do not going into a new yearly or monthly plan with it? I'm not using a cable card or watching live content so does any of the functionality actually change?

THANKS!


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Without a subscription it's not going to work with your other Bolt or your Mini's period.
You will have to go with a monthly plan if you want to continue having any use or get the all-in package.


----------



## sm4llz (Jan 1, 2016)

Bummer...I guess at that point, it's better to sell it. I was hoping to at least keep using it to stream 4k to my projector.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Get a Roku to stream 4K to your projector.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Just curious what people that bought the Bolt with one year of service included have started doing now that the included year is expiring. Has anyone gotten a deal on All-In (Lifetime) or on the annual subscription? Or, has anyone decided not to renew?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Blakeintosh said:


> Just curious what people that bought the Bolt with one year of service included have started doing now that the included year is expiring. Has anyone gotten a deal on All-In (Lifetime) or on the annual subscription? Or, has anyone decided not to renew?


I got another year of service at $129.99 for each of my Bolts. But I had to threaten to not renew service with each Bolt to get that price. Otherwise they would only offer me the normal $149.99 price.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mine doesn't expire until April but unless they have a great deal on All-In, I'm cancelling.


----------



## JPav80 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I am a first time poster who bought my first Tivo which was a Bolt with the included year of service. That year is expiring in the near future and I saw this existing thread and was curious if most people were going with the All in plan or a monthly/yearly subscription. I know that many people keep their Tivos for many years and I would hope to do the same but with lifetime going for $550 that would be about 3.6 years vs the annual subscription. I use it for Comcast Cable and my concern would be if they would support Cable Cards that far down the road or if the unit would be as robust as previous models. I was curious what everyone's thoughts were on this. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JPav80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a first time poster who bought my first Tivo which was a Bolt with the included year of service. That year is expiring in the near future and I saw this existing thread and was curious if most people were going with the All in plan or a monthly/yearly subscription. I know that many people keep their Tivos for many years and I would hope to do the same but with lifetime going for $550 that would be about 3.6 years vs the annual subscription. I use it for Comcast Cable and my concern would be if they would support Cable Cards that far down the road or if the unit would be as robust as previous models. I was curious what everyone's thoughts were on this.
> 
> ...


For the past ten years most of my TiVos got lifetime(Except for a couple of monthly ones priced at $6.95--I still have a ROamio Basic for $6.95 a month). But that only cost me between $200 and $400 for lifetime. With the Bolt I decided to just go yearly. And got my second year for each Bolt at $130.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have always gotten PLS on my TiVo's, but at the current price it's pretty hard to justify. You have to be confident that you will be using that DVR long enough to make it worthwhile or hoping to recoup the cost through resale. Given that the amortization period is now double or more what it used to be, I don't know that it's worth the gamble.

At bottom, it's always been a judgment call.


----------



## sp44 (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still debating getting a Roamio w/lifetime for $300 or just keep the Bolt and pay the $130 annual.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I got the Roamio w/ lifetime during black Friday and love it. It seems to work better than my Bolt.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

If you threaten to cancel they should offer you annual service for $129. That's 4.23 years before you'd break even on All In/Lifetime at $550. Additionally with the yearly subscription you get product protection which means they will replace a defective unit for $49. The current pricing for All In is pretty tough to justify.

I just had one go off the year of service and the only thing they could offer was the $129/yr discount. Nothing off lifetime. I didn't push it or try CSR roulette as I really would have only kept it active if they had offered All In very cheap. I cancelled and continue to use my Roamio which also gets better OTA reception.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

sp44 said:


> I'm still debating getting a Roamio w/lifetime for $300 or just keep the Bolt and pay the $130 annual.


Assuming you are OTA only? If so definitely get the Roamio. It's so much more cost effective. It really does most everything the Bolt does, save a few more bells and whistles and faster processor. And in my experience the Roamio tunes OTA better.


----------

